# throttle problems!!!! need help



## RACINGB13 (May 5, 2015)

ok i have a 02 sentra 2.5l...car sat for a few mounths then when to start it, it had no throttle. found was a bad relay. changed it and was ok..drove for few days with no problems and now have another problem. i have no throttle. will start and idle but only have very little throttle. maybe not even over 3000. tested for codes and got p0123 and p2135..changed relays again.new and used throttle bodys and pedal assemblys.still the same thing..tested voltage at throttle body and have my 5 volts and ground wires. when i test for volts on tp1 i get-- (.76 koeo 1st gear- .95 volts max when slowly push accel down) test tp2 and get(.01 volts koeo 1st gear-- .02 max on slow accel)... so my problem is what do i do next??? need all the help i can get


----------



## Loro (Sep 24, 2015)

i have the same problem with my 2004 sentra it will not go over 2500 rpm i already check teh throttle body the electronic pedal and the ecu in other vehicle same year and all work fine, did you find out what was your problem what relay did you change?


----------



## Junk Sentra (Mar 25, 2016)

Loro said:


> i have the same problem with my 2004 sentra it will not go over 2500 rpm i already check teh throttle body the electronic pedal and the ecu in other vehicle same year and all work fine, did you find out what was your problem what relay did you change?


Same problem with 2005 Sentra 1.8S: After five throttle bodys(four done by Nissan dealer and ECU) pedal assy.,cam sensor, fuel pump, still get P2135 mostly in warm weather,


----------



## Sanamam (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi, I have the same problem with my 2005 murano. How have you deal with your problem. What was wrong.


----------

